# Best photos of Guangzhou,including skyline,subway,airport, infrastructure



## googleabcd (Jul 22, 2006)

Guangzhou skyline
¹ãÖÝµÄ²¿·Ö¸ßÂ¥

























































































































Guangzhou Subway

































































Night view
²¿·ÖÒ¹¾°

























Shopping mall
²¿·Ö¹ºÎïÖÐÐÄ

































Guangzhou BaiYun Airport, the modernest one in China
¹ãÖÝÐÂ°×ÔÆ»ú³¡£¬Ä¿Ç°ÖÐ¹ú×îÏÈ½øµÄ»ú³¡









































Guangzhou buses
¹ãÖÝ¹«½»³µ

































Guangzhou east railway station
¹ãÖÝ»ð³µ¶«Õ¾









Guangzhou exhibition center, the largest one in the world
¹ãÖÝ»áÕ¹ÖÐÐÄ£¬¸Õ¸Õ³ÉÎªÈ«ÇòµÚÒ»´ó»áÕ¹ÖÐÐÄ

























Transportation
½»Í¨









































































View from far away
×îºóÀ´¼¸ÕÅ¹ãÖÝÔ¶¾°Í¼

































More photoes about Guangzhou can be found in the following link(In Chinese)
http://ksou.com.cn/forum/viewthread.php?tid=586&extra=page=1
http://ksou.com.cn/forum/viewthread.php?tid=1764&extra=page=1


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

metropolitan.


----------



## financial way (Jul 29, 2005)

what a great city!


----------



## Johan (Nov 14, 2004)

Nice, but i think most of those pics have been posted here before...A few of them might be new to me though...


----------



## pwright1 (Jun 1, 2003)

OMG what a cool city. I've never seen any of the pics. Great job. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## gaoanyu (Jun 1, 2006)

colol pix!


----------



## WolfHound (Jun 28, 2006)

Awesome pics Guangzhou seems like a world class city.


----------



## raymond_tung88 (Mar 26, 2004)

Guangzhou is lucky to be in Southern China, where a lot of the wealth is.

Is Guangdong the richest Chinese province or is Zhejiang?


----------



## duskdawn (May 13, 2006)

I heard Guangzhou just banned motorcycles. Good news! I have heard too many crimes by motorcycling.


----------



## Europa. (Jan 14, 2007)

the city looks awsome.. but one of the things i don't like are those commie blocks hno:


----------



## ØlandDK (May 29, 2005)

The skyline is great...!
But it still looks poor on the street level - maybe not on these pictures, but if you go there...
The new airport, metro etc. though looks great...


----------



## RGV (Apr 27, 2006)

Seems unreal. Your photos are indeed great.

I especially liked this one:


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

>


I LOVE Poly International Plaza, another SOM's wonder.
More:


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

raymond_tung88 said:


> Guangzhou is lucky to be in Southern China, where a lot of the wealth is.
> 
> Is Guangdong the richest Chinese province or is Zhejiang?


zhejiang has more boss, guangdong has a high salary.


----------



## daloso (Feb 5, 2006)

Is this the third city in China??I am impressed with the skyline.And the airport looks very nice,does it has a lot of passenger traffic?


----------



## googleabcd (Jul 22, 2006)

raymond_tung88 said:


> Guangzhou is lucky to be in Southern China, where a lot of the wealth is.
> 
> Is Guangdong the richest Chinese province or is Zhejiang?


Guangdong is the richest Chinese province in terms of GDP, saving, export....while Zhejiang might have higher GDP per captial. Guangzhou is the captial of Guangdong.

Actually, the small pearl detal consists many big cities, including Hongkong, Guangzhou, Shenzhen and Macao. It is the most prosperous and highest developed area in China.


----------



## googleabcd (Jul 22, 2006)

Evropa said:


> the city looks awsome.. but one of the things i don't like are those commie blocks hno:


haha...sure...But the price of commie blocks is much cheaper than that of house...China is still a developing country, most people can't afford a house


----------



## googleabcd (Jul 22, 2006)

Oelanddk said:


> The skyline is great...!
> But it still looks poor on the street level - maybe not on these pictures, but if you go there...
> The new airport, metro etc. though looks great...


Yes, Guangzhou has 2800 years history, so there are many old buildings that need to be demolished and rebuilt, though it might be a pity for history reservation


----------



## googleabcd (Jul 22, 2006)

daloso said:


> Is this the third city in China??I am impressed with the skyline.And the airport looks very nice,does it has a lot of passenger traffic?


Guangzhou is 3rd in terms of economic.

There are 27 million passengers in Guangzhou Baiyun(white cloud) Airport in 2006.


----------



## Bond James Bond (Aug 23, 2002)

Futuristic!


----------



## Bond James Bond (Aug 23, 2002)

China Sprawl Festival.


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

Bond James Bond said:


> China Sprawl Festival.


hehe, which city is that?:lol:


----------



## google_abcd (Jul 22, 2006)

oliver999 said:


> hehe, which city is that?:lol:


It is in the suburb of Guangzhou.
There are around 30-50 blocks/groups like this in the suburb of Guangzhou


----------



## vipermkk (Feb 12, 2006)

can't miss it


----------



## CATATUMBO (Jul 3, 2006)

I am impressed


----------



## raymond_tung88 (Mar 26, 2004)

At least Chinese sprawls can accomodate more people per unit of land than their American counterparts.


----------



## coolink (Apr 20, 2005)

Guangzhou is so nice ....10yrs ago I went there to see my relatives and thought it was pretty cool back then, but now it's so nice and different. 

I don't like those clone apartments though


----------



## vipermkk (Feb 12, 2006)

googleabcd could you post some pictures about GZ historical district ,Cantonese culture and people's daily live?


----------



## lakadpilipinas (Jan 20, 2014)

Star Cruises Guangzhou Cruise Tour


----------

